# DAC is meeting with lyft



## RideshareDog (Feb 25, 2019)

What changes do you want them to talk about?


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

Long pickup fee.


----------



## RideshareDog (Feb 25, 2019)

Illini said:


> Long pickup fee.


Lol ya that's not gonna happen. It has to be useless ideas that won't take money out of their pockets like rejecting a long pickup won't hurt your ac or a pax with a really low rating. Or some other useless idea that won't increase our pay


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

1. Option to opt out of shared rides;
2. Extend the duration of destination filters;
3. Stop sending those threatening messages and emails when we miss or decline trips. They don't encourage me to take more runs, they encourage me to turn off and switch to the Uber app.


----------



## RideshareDog (Feb 25, 2019)

How about showing us rating of qued pax
How about showing us where the qued ride is on the map so I can see how far it is from the drop off of current pax 
How about giving me cancellation options
How about a feature to let me unpair myself from rides I've cancelled instead of having me call each time
They also need to remove the service fee from what the pax paid. Including it is making stupid uber drivers think you make more on uber.
That's just the top of my head


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Give me back PT multiplier. Everything else is irrelevant. 

I haven't done any Lyft since PPZ


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

I told them to bring back 80/20 and pt if we drive mostly for them. Get the drivers and the pax will follow.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Fozzie said:


> Stop sending those threatening messages and emails when we miss or decline trips. They don't encourage me to take more runs, they encourage me to turn off and switch to the Uber app.


My sentiments exactly!

And how about increasing wait time fee. I'm sick of pax waiting 3-5 minutes before coming out. They shouldn't request a ride until they are ready.


----------



## RideshareDog (Feb 25, 2019)

Invisible said:


> My sentiments exactly!
> 
> And how about increasing wait time. I'm sick of pax waiting 3-5 minutes before coming out. They shouldn't request a ride until they are ready.


You mean decrease the wait time


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

RideshareDog said:


> You mean decrease the wait time


Yes, good catch. I corrected it to increase wait time fee. Making .45 cents in 3 min isn't worth waiting.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Te rideshare companies only allow wait time when it's on the drivers dime. You can bet your ass that if it was an Uber or Lyft autonomous vehicle, they'd be demanding toes on the curb or instant no-show.


----------



## RideshareDog (Feb 25, 2019)

Fozzie said:


> Te rideshare companies only allow wait time when it's on the drivers dime. You can bet your ass that if it was an Uber or Lyft autonomous vehicle, they'd be demanding toes on the curb or instant no-show.


In my market greedy uber takes a cut from the cancellation fee. Lyft doesn't but Uber does. I think 5$ is more than fair to get for 5min of your time and a few miles of your car.

What I want is to be able to cancel the ride after 3min without penalty and without the $5. If you want the $5 you have to wait 5min


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Show pax his or her ratings/ this will improve tip%, maybe .01%... if pax tips, drop his or her lowest rating .
Remind pax every month or weekly about minors
Baby seats ?
2. If pax adds a 2nd stop, automatic
2$ addition to the charge plus the regular waiting fee
3. If a driver cancels on a pax, the 2nd driver gets a extra 1-2 dollars on that pick up( tough to know if pax has been cancelled
4. After 9 pm, acceptance rate should not be counted
5. Before 9 pm, acceptance rate should be correlated to the driver ratings... no 5.0 if you don't accept at least 80%...cherry picking and better tips for cherry pickers, but no 5.0?
Controversial, yes, I don't care, I mAde
5k today ?They start at 4.9
6.pax should be ready to go at 5 min mark, no phone calls necessary... collect 5$
7.more than 2 pax, charge 1$ extra
8. Try to give every driver, super ants who avg 10 pick ups or more, 1 airport drop and rematch , everyday
9. Ants who do more than 80 runs a week, should have 2 of the lowest ratings dropped ( just 1 now)
10. No deactivation for weed smell or liquor, if driver can submit drug test
11. Dash cam- should be able to submit for evidence
12. If driver is suspended, no free ride to the pax , on that complaint.
13... picking up non account holders...charge extra and driver should be notified and account holder should not be able to rate the driver .


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

RideshareDog said:


> In my market greedy uber takes a cut from the cancellation fee. Lyft doesn't but Uber does. I think 5$ is more than fair to get for 5min of your time and a few miles of your car.
> 
> What I want is to be able to cancel the ride after 3min without penalty and without the $5. If you want the $5 you have to wait 5min


Riders should be toes on the curb when they order the ride. Wait time should be auto started when the driver arrives, (like Uber) and billed at $2 /min after 1 minute waiting. There's no reason to order a ride and not be ready to go.



mbd said:


> Show pax his or her ratings/ this will improve tip%, maybe .01%, and bring down attitude
> Remind pax every month or weekly about minors
> Baby seats ?
> 2. If pax adds a 2nd stop, automatic
> ...


1. Passengers should see their ratings. It's the only way they'll take the rating system seriously;
2. Stops should be only to drop a person off. No getting out of the car/waiting;
3. If we're independent business people, drivers shouldn't be penalized for cancelling a fare. (especially since we can't see destinations)
4. Acceptance rate already doesn't count. Its only purpose is to intimidate and control ants into taking shitty runs;
5. ^^
6. Passengers should be ready to go when they order a ride. If you're not ready, don't order. It's not like there's a shortage of drivers.
7. Extra fees only cause passengers to game the system. Just charge an appropriate fare and stop all the games. 
8. Not all ants want airport runs. The better solution could be HIGH PRIORITY in queue, or perhaps erasure of a prior cancel.
9. "Forgiving" bad behavior doesn't fix anything. Either fix the rating system or get rid of it altogether.


----------



## Svoloch (Oct 1, 2017)

We’ve heard you drivers! The earnings will be even more consistent! $0.58 per mile , $0.28 per minute for your time: trip, wait time and long pick up (over 12 min) fee, $0.50 for additional rider on shared ride, 4 minutes wait- $3 no-show fee, $150 bonus for 150 trips a a week, $1 additional for any 5-star rated trip! 
Lyft community appreciates your hard work!


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

LOL at all of the suggestions that would lead to pax paying more! :roflmao: As if that’s ever gonna happen...


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

TomTheAnt said:


> LOL at all of the suggestions that would lead to pax paying more! :roflmao: As if that's ever gonna happen...


Either they raise rates or go out of business, because the money cow is all milked out and raising rates is the only option they have left.


----------



## RideshareDog (Feb 25, 2019)

Fozzie said:


> Either they raise rates or go out of business, because the money cow is all milked out and raising rates is the only option they have left.


U people need to understand pay can't go up with two apps in town. Not unless they get together and arrange for both apps to raise rates and that's very unlikely to happen. Lyft can't do anything to increase the cost of the ride for the pax otherwise they will run to uber.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

RideshareDog said:


> U people need to understand pay can't go up with two apps in town.


If U/L wouldn't take such high commission fees from drivers, we'd get more pay.

Also, the customer fares are too low. Weeks ago, I picked up an elderly man. He told me that Uber was cheaper than his shuttle at his Senior Living Community.


----------



## Declineathon (Feb 12, 2019)

Bring the rates back up and gain market share. 

Let the drivers earn more on one app, and the other will have less drivers availible.

Build loyalty by poaching uber customers.


----------



## RideshareDog (Feb 25, 2019)

Declineathon said:


> Bring the rates back up and gain market share.
> 
> Let the drivers earn more on one app, and the other will have less drivers availible.
> 
> Build loyalty by poaching uber customers.


How do you expect them to do that when pax will switch to uber the sec they see uber is cheaper huh?


----------



## Unkar's Muffins (Mar 9, 2017)

How about "WTF happened to all the bonus opportunities?"

Seriously going to try Uber, soon. Getting tired of Lyft, and I've been loyal to them for 2.5 years and 11k rides (yes, 11,000).


----------



## RideshareDog (Feb 25, 2019)

Unkar's Muffins said:


> How about "WTF happened to all the bonus opportunities?"
> 
> Seriously going to try Uber, soon. Getting tired of Lyft, and I've been loyal to them for 2.5 years and 11k rides (yes, 11,000).


its not a bonus its an incentive. why should they give you money out of their pocket for something your willing to do for free?


----------



## btone31 (Jul 22, 2018)

RideshareDog said:


> How do you expect them to do that when pax will switch to uber the sec they see uber is cheaper huh?


Cheap passengers can go to Uber. That'll clean up my clientele pool.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

btone31 said:


> Cheap passengers can go to Uber. That'll clean up my clientele pool.


If you 1* all the shitty and unprofitable passengers you drive, that'll significantly clean out the shit runs.



RideshareDog said:


> U people need to understand pay can't go up with two apps in town. Not unless they get together and arrange for both apps to raise rates and that's very unlikely to happen. Lyft can't do anything to increase the cost of the ride for the pax otherwise they will run to uber.


There are ways to play the incentives to increase rider fares, it's just that as long as drivers are eating the costs, market share is a bigger priority to them than price.

Rather than learn how to be profitable in a single market and duplicate it across the board, the idiots in the Boardroom would rather test their bad policies nationally/internationally and lose money everywhere instead.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

RideshareDog said:


> How do you expect them to do that when pax will switch to uber the sec they see uber is cheaper huh?


It's not always true that they will switch to Uber. I've had many pax say Uber is cheaper, but they like Lyft better.


----------



## Michael1230nj (Jun 23, 2017)

Sell 25% of the company to the Drivers. Then watch us put Uber out of Buisness.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Invisible said:


> It's not always true that they will switch to Uber. I've had many pax say Uber is cheaper, but they like Lyft better.


I've had quite a few people tell me that other drivers told them they preferred Lyft too. (Which is at odds with my Uber preference)

I usually reply that most drivers are easily manipulated idiots that bought into the marketing hype without considering actual numbers. If the passenger is interested, I break things down to help them understand the rideshare scam. Easy tip and 5*.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Fozzie said:


> I've had quite a few people tell me that other drivers told them they preferred Lyft too. (Which is at odds with my Uber preference)
> 
> I usually reply that most drivers are easily manipulated idiots that bought into the marketing hype without considering actual numbers.


Good it helps you get tips! The pax I hear who like Lyft better haven't said so because drivers told them. It's their experience w/ Uber they didn't like. Some say they're worried about the safety with Uber, so I let them know many drivers drive for both. Uber does get a lot more bad press, but they're also larger.


----------



## RideshareDog (Feb 25, 2019)

Invisible said:


> It's not always true that they will switch to Uber. I've had many pax say Uber is cheaper, but they like Lyft better.


That's like 10% of ridehare users. The other 90% compare prices. U increase fares they will go to Uber and you'll be waiting hours for rides waiting for the 10% to order a ride. Remember that 10% has to be shared with 10000 other drivers.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

RideshareDog said:


> That's like 10% of ridehare users. The other 90% compare prices. U increase fares they will go to Uber.


Not if they're women riders. Women are nervous about Uber, and they've told me that. I've had a lot more women riders in recent weeks on Lyft. Last week, 80% of my riders were solo women pax w/ Lyft.


----------



## RideshareDog (Feb 25, 2019)

Invisible said:


> Not if they're women riders. Women are nervous about Uber, and they've told me that. I've had a lot more women riders in recent weeks on Lyft. Last week, 80% of my riders were solo women pax w/ Lyft.


Oh you asked all of them why they took lyft did ya? How do you know it was safety and not price? 
&
There is no option to order a ride with a Lyft only driver. The same a holes who driver for uber drive for lyft too. U have to do both when they saturate markets with drivers. If I'm going to assult my pax I can just as easily do it with a Lyft pax than an uber one.

PRICE! IT'S ALL ABOUT THE BENJAMINS.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

RideshareDog said:


> Oh you asked all of them why they took lyft did ya? How do you know it was safety and not price?
> &
> There is no option to order a ride with a Lyft only driver. The same a holes who driver for uber drive for lyft too. U have to do both when they saturate markets with drivers. If I'm going to assult my pax I can just as easily do it with a Lyft pax than an uber one.
> 
> PRICE! IT'S ALL ABOUT THE BENJAMINS.


Please don't put words in my mouth. I didn't ask them why they chose one over the other. A woman will feel comfortable telling another woman driver things she won't tell a man.

I've written it before, woman tell me how thankful they are to get a woman driver and how they feel safer with Lyft. Their words, not mine.

That's normally how the conversation starts. I remind women that I've talked to a lot of drivers, male, and they're very nice and are just trying to earn money.

Uber needs to do a better job marketing to solo women drivers. Even my own friends tell me they'll only take Uber in a group, but feel safer in a cab alone or with Lyft. Uber has an image problem!!!


----------



## RideshareDog (Feb 25, 2019)

Invisible said:


> Please don't put words in my mouth. I didn't ask them why they chose one over the other. A woman will feel comfortable telling another woman driver things she won't tell a man.
> 
> I've written it before, woman tell me how thankful they are to get a woman driver and how they feel safer with Lyft. Their words, not mine.
> 
> ...


You know what I'm done taking to you. U are totally missing the point here. I'll make it again b4 I stop.

The majority of passengers compare prices and take whichever is cheaper! Any price increase will send them to uber and u lot will be waiting hours for a ping for loyal lyft Pax.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Because I don't agree with you and added my experience of why not all riders are doing price comparisons, you throw a tantrum. You are the one who said I asked riders why they took Lyft, not me.

No you're missing the point. Look at these online headlines, this will show how women are nervous with Uber. That is my point in why not all riders will go with cost. Many are looking more for safety and will pay higher to feel safer.

Please educate yourself and look at another perspective. There are so many online articles women talk about safety. That's why some choose Lyft over Uber. Here are some.

https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2014/nov/18/uber-woman-problem
https://www.marieclaire.com/culture/news/a14480/uber-rides-dangerous-for-women/
https://www.quora.com/Is-Uber-safe-to-use-if-youre-a-female-riding-solo
https://www.alarms.org/uber-lyft-womens-safety-report/
https://thinkprogress.org/you-shoul...er-s-hiring-pledge-isn-t-enough-9a4adabc457e/


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

RideshareDog said:


> You know what I'm done taking to you. U are totally missing the point here. I'll make it again b4 I stop.
> 
> The majority of passengers compare prices and take whichever is cheaper! Any price increase will send them to uber and u lot will be waiting hours for a ping for loyal lyft Pax.


I'm not sure where you get your 90% pick which ever is cheaper. I find most people are creatures of habit. They somehow end up with one company or another and then continue to use it unless something happens. If what you said were true then at bar close whichever service was cheaper (had lower surge) would be swamped. I have not found that to be the case, people in my market still order more uber than lyft even when uber is surging and lyft is not.


----------



## Mr. Taxi (Jan 12, 2018)

SEE THE DESTINATION BEFORE ACCEPTING A RIDE!!. Sometimes you want to do a short trip, sometimes you want to do a long trip


----------



## TPAMB (Feb 13, 2019)

Pay us more!


----------



## SurginGeneral (Aug 9, 2017)

Dark. Mode.


----------



## RideshareDog (Feb 25, 2019)

TPAMB said:


> Pay us more!


Not going to happen. They will pay us less instead and see how low can they go b4 drivers stop using the app.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

It is 100% irrelevant what DAC suggest, they aren't going to do it.

For that matter, it is 100% irrelevant what Wall Street demands, since Logan and John have control of 48% of the voting power, and I imagine their relatives have another 3%.

Lyft is truly in control of their own ship. Only laws/regulations or economic disaster can stop them now.


----------



## Judas Iscariot (Aug 17, 2015)

The DAC is a sham.


----------



## Polomarko (Dec 20, 2016)

Fozzie said:


> 1. Option to opt out of shared rides;
> 2. Extend the duration of destination filters;
> 3. Stop sending those threatening messages and emails when we miss or decline trips. They don't encourage me to take more runs, they encourage me to turn off and switch to the Uber app.


For Single ride not Lyft share, they need to start charging $2 extra per additional person.
The same for Uber X, two dollars per additional person.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

https://uberpeople.net/threads/5-fe...ance-both-driver-passenger-experience.304560/


----------



## nouberipo (Jul 24, 2018)

RideshareDog said:


> U people need to understand pay can't go up with two apps in town. Not unless they get together and arrange for both apps to raise rates and that's very unlikely to happen. Lyft can't do anything to increase the cost of the ride for the pax otherwise they will run to uber.


don't tell us that we need to understand that "...pay can't go up". It can and will once regulators start stepping in (take a look at the news section on NYC). So why can it work in NYC and not elsewhere? Again, don't say they can't.....they just won't as it would cut into their profits or lack thereof.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

nouberipo said:


> don't tell us that we need to understand that "...pay can't go up". It can and will once regulators start stepping in (take a look at the news section on NYC). So why can it work in NYC and not elsewhere? Again, don't say they can't.....they just won't as it would cut into their profits or lack thereof.


You misunderstand the purpose of this thread --> This is the Driver Advisory Coucil Suggestion thread, not the USA Government Regs thread.


----------



## RideshareDog (Feb 25, 2019)

nouberipo said:


> don't tell us that we need to understand that "...pay can't go up". It can and will once regulators start stepping in (take a look at the news section on NYC). So why can it work in NYC and not elsewhere? Again, don't say they can't.....they just won't as it would cut into their profits or lack thereof.


I did mean that Lyft by itself won't increase rates so wanting lyft do increase rates is not going happen. And it's just as pointless to cry to your government. The only reason it happened in NY was because ridehare drivers are under the same umbrella as the cabs and I would bet this was the medaline owners pushing for this.

Here is a bit of reality for some of you 
Apparently 55% googles employees are either contractors or temp workers. If the government isn't going to step in and help these skilled people gain bennifits and paid vacations u think they will for you driving people around?


----------



## pvtandrewmalone (Oct 2, 2016)

Another vote for just give us Prime Time back and scrap this "Personal Power Zone" crap.


----------



## RideshareDog (Feb 25, 2019)

pvtandrewmalone said:


> Another vote for just give us Prime Time back and scrap this "Personal Power Zone" crap.


Absolutely. I praised lyft b4 for being the better of the two companies but this is crossing the line. In my market when uber surges lyft puts a PT over the entire city and what drivers on the new system have shown is that they don't see this pt and that Lyft keeps the pt. This is ****ed. You can't raise prices and keep the difference. **** u lyft.


----------



## SurginGeneral (Aug 9, 2017)

My experience with PPZ.

_**maxes out bonus**_

_*Next ride: ......Shared! *_

Yeah... no thanks Lyft. Ignored!


----------



## B - uberlyftdriver (Jun 6, 2017)

i got a message for them:

YOU SUCK DONKEY BALLS

stay awesome at it


----------



## Svoloch (Oct 1, 2017)

SurginGeneral said:


> My experience with PPZ.
> 
> _**maxes out bonus*
> 
> ...


True . Lol. Shuffle if you know how to do it - get a fiver and sticky for next one ( given you have two phones for U and L)


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

one reason pax like Lyft over uber is the cars
Lyft rentals all new cars , but the driver not going to make too much driving rentals.

Driver trend line - they can show a trend line to the pax if driver is good 
Example- tip rate high for the driver?
Or driver has high humor rate?
Good nature ... and point a green arrow
Only if trend line is up... if trend line is going down, then don't show anything..
That would not be a good idea to show a negative trend line ?


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

mbd said:


> one reason pax like Lyft over uber is the cars
> Lyft rentals all new cars , but the driver not going to make too much driving rentals.
> 
> Driver trend line - they can show a trend line to the pax if driver is good
> ...


Lyft. Uber. There's no difference. 90% are the same people driving POV, not rentals.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Lyft has too many rentals ... it gets preferential pings also .


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

RideshareDog said:


> What changes do you want them to talk about?


----------



## JLaw1719 (Apr 11, 2017)

If it’s the same “Driver” Advisory Council that helped lead to decisions like Personal Power Zones, we have nothing to worry about.


----------



## RideshareDog (Feb 25, 2019)

U know the last time they were there in SF they had them give them their input on the self driving cars. When I read that in the news letter I was like wtf. That is real shady to ask the very group of people your spending millions trying to replace. I really hope these brain washed drivers give them no feedback this time. U have to be brain washed to be on this completely useless council.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

RideshareDog said:


> U know the last time they were there in SF they had them give them their input on the self driving cars. When I read that in the news letter I was like wtf. That is real shady to ask the very group of people your spending millions trying to replace. I really hope these brain washed drivers give them no feedback this time. U have to be brain washed to be on this completely useless council.


I've tried very hard to get on this council. Alas, they don't want me.


----------



## NotanEmployee (Apr 20, 2019)

RideshareDog said:


> U people need to understand pay can't go up with two apps in town. Not unless they get together and arrange for both apps to raise rates and that's very unlikely to happen. Lyft can't do anything to increase the cost of the ride for the pax otherwise they will run to uber.


if they pay drivers more than uber, drivers wont turn on uber app and pax will be forced to use lyft, lyft earns more, drivers earn more and uber goes out of business unless they get those autonomous cars going. seems simple to me.


----------



## GotstaGetALLDat (Jan 19, 2017)

Fozzie said:


> Riders should be toes on the curb when they order the ride. Wait time should be auto started when the driver arrives, (like Uber) and billed at $2 /min after 1 minute waiting. There's no reason to order a ride and not be ready to go.


This X 2,000,000,000,000.
I've done this job for almost three years (please kill me), yet their idiocy and entitlement never fails to amaze me. A couple of weeks ago a scrawny lady (meth?) took 4 minutes, 45 seconds to arrive at my car. When she entered, she immediately asked me, "do you mind if I go into this CVS? It will just take, like, five minutes."
"YES, I DOOOO MIND. You took almost the full five minutes-- you're damn lucky I didn't just drive out of this parking lot when I saw you walking toward my car." These days I just say it to them outright. Fake politeness is out the window.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

GotstaGetALLDat said:


> This X 2,000,000,000,000.
> I've done this job for almost three years (please kill me), yet their idiocy and entitlement never fails to amaze me. A couple of weeks ago a scrawny lady (meth?) took 4 minutes, 45 seconds to arrive at my car. When she entered, she immediately asked me, "do you mind if I go into this CVS? It will just take, like, five minutes."
> "YES, I DOOOO MIND. You took almost the full five minutes-- you're damn lucky I didn't just drive out of this parking lot when I saw you walking toward my car." These days I just say it to them outright. Fake politeness is out the window.


After 3:00 they have a VERY hard time finding me.

Especially a meth head


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

There are a lot of things would like to see.


Long pick-up fees don't need to cost Lyft anything, add them to the PAX fee.
Wait time at PAX requested stops should be $1.00 per minute to the driver. Drivers need to be able to add stops when PAX request them so PAX don't try to avoid the wait fee.
If a driver has a long trip to an airport say from at least 30 miles away they should get placed in the Queue for the first trip heading back in that general direction. If the decline the first trip offered then put at end of line of Queue. If they leave the Queue and come back then placed at end of the line. 
Extend destination filters to 1 hour and allow driver to enter distance of route they are willing to travel, like 1.5 miles off route or for people in cities maybe 0.5 miles off route.
Let drivers set up a base and a filter for them to select only rides within x mile radius of my base.
Inform PAX at time of ordering ride that price does not include a tip. Have tip screen promently displayed at end of ride.
Have a live chat driver support network where drivers can get quick help to problems.
Let the drivers see where all other drivers are in a given area. Let the driver define that area. This will give drivers the option of spreading out on their own instead of having fake zones to get drivers to move around.
Sure I have more but that is a good start.


----------



## Declineathon (Feb 12, 2019)

Very good. I especially like the paid wait time with driver add a stop, and live chat.


----------



## Uber1111uber (Oct 21, 2017)

I would propose that lyft deletes their app like i did ?


----------



## nouberipo (Jul 24, 2018)

The problem is that Lyft is surely aware of the problems and are the ones who cause many of them. So, by having a fake "advisory board", it gives them better insight into where THEY can take advantage of drivers and make more money off of them. It also gives them a reason for changes by being able to state the advisory board made the suggestion (even though they may not have). It is all a bunch of optics designed to provide cover for Lyft during future rate cuts and other actions negatively impacting the driver experience.


----------



## pvtandrewmalone (Oct 2, 2016)

While on the subject of extra stops....:

1. Show on the ping if the ride includes a stop.

2. After 5 minutes at the stop, allow the driver to end the ride with an extra $5 cancel fee on top of the fare, and no ability for passenger to rate.

3. Allow drivers to cancel rides at stop for no car seat, too many passengers, too much luggage, or unsafe wait location, again with no ability for passenger to rate. I've had rides where after a stop they wanted to pick up kids with no car seat, too many riders, etc.


----------

